# Zann the Mad



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Imprisoned within a concentration camp, Zanna saw and spoke of things that no one could have imagined existed. She knew things about people she should not have known. Frightened, her captors removed her hands, eyes, ears, and tongue.

After a bizarre and catastrophic event at the camp, barely alive, she blindly wondered into the nearby woods which lead her into Faegoria. Tormented, hungry, and frightened Zanna became catatonic, curling up into a ball beneath a dark and twisted tree.

Then without warning her senses began to awaken and the sounds of eerie but enchanting music began to consume her senses. There was something about the sound which was calming and she started to stir. But her sudden movement had startled whatever was playing the music and she was able to hear the sound of something drop to the ground followed by the sound of someone or something scurrying away.

As she reached out for whatever had fallen the stubs of her arms began to contort and change becoming more serpentine and moving in ways she had never before experienced. Her new limbs came across something metallic. It felt strange but yet familiar and instinctively she moved it to her mouth. But no sound came, her lips were still stitched shut. She struggled with the stitches until most of them came free. She tried the instrument again and a soft faint sound issued forth.

She continued to play, clumsily at first, but soon began to master the instrument. And the better she got the more she could see of her surrounding. But her vision was different and she soon realized that in place of her stitched eyes a new third eye had formed.

Zanna wondered the woods skirting the edge of Faegoria luring mortals to the brink of madness with her music and trapping them within Faegoria. She soon became known as Zann the Mad&#8230;

































http://necropolismanor.com/projects/zann-the-mad/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude...she is scary.

And what the heck is that in the floor next to her? In the 2nd pic.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It turned out awesome. And stupid me thought he arms were numb-chucks. Go figure.

Your props reminds me of Krough.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey TM - Great work! I Love your style. The movement is perfect and when you add in the sound the effect is just awesome. Talk about creepy. You have done some excellent work this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is as eerie and haunting as the music you chose for her. Well done!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Dude...she is scary.
> 
> And what the heck is that in the floor next to her? In the 2nd pic.


That's Edward his also in the showroom here.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18402

Zann looks great! Your on a roll here Terror. Trust me folks his been working like a mad man himself downstairs in the basement aka dungeon.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great prop Terrormaster. Very well done!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice! And your other guy with the upper lip problem looks creepy as well.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW! Great prop, well done. Any wip pics?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent storyline and beautifully creepy prop and music. You're really getting good at this Terr....very impressive!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gawd that is creepy. Well done Mr. Terrormaster!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone else very creepy and the music is very maddening it fits perfectly!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments. Looks like I might actually get some sleep... AFTER Halloween hehehe.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is just plain creepy.. I like it a lot!! Great work, and i really love the story thats goes with her! Nice!


----------

